# Varadero Transport



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very happy. Got this adult pair from UE in their March 30th shipment and saw transport last week. Finally managed to get some photos of the male in action today:



















This is the female:


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I hope his mate remembers that Father`s Day is coming soon!!

John


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet, I wonder how much orange the baby will have?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice, now let's see a full tank shot!!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome! hes such a camera ham too!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

All I can say is wow. Amazing shots man! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Julio said:


> very nice, now let's see a full tank shot!!


Julio, actually asking for a full tank shot????????? 

Awesome, yeah let's see the full tank shot


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

nice, though you should really get a better camera John. I mean, your current one is clearly crap, I'm happy to take it for you.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> nice, though you should really get a better camera John. I mean, your current one is clearly crap, I'm happy to take it for you.


I lol'd. 

Beautiful frogs.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry for the double posting - I didn't notice it until now. I've reported the problem.

Here's the full tank shot the day the tank was set up (5 weeks ago). Now the broms have darkened significantly but that's about the only difference.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

What lens you using to shoot your frogs?


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

60 mm macro.


----------

